# Fab Frida's Harness



## Queen Frida (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys- you all inspired me so much with your great outfits. I got my mother in law's sewing machine from the 1960's out and got to work. This is my first project. I'm pretty excited with my results. Going to try some other ideas for a Halloween harness for Frida. I even did some bead work on the crown to give it some pop. Going to make a snuggle sack too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, you are soooooooo talented! That is super cute!!! Great job!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That is beautiful and your chi is darling!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wow! That is way cute, and love the bead work! Awesome job, she looks like a little Princess in Pink


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Lookin good Frida!!
Nice work!!!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

That is so pretty, well done! I couldn't sew to save my life.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That is beautiful and so is your chi!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

brillaint. well done x


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

beautiful work. She looks like a princess.


----------

